# Abc cinema Liverpool March 2016



## Lavino (Mar 27, 2016)

Abc cinema

visited with @blacksnake @fragglehunter @tbolt and @wherever I may roam enjoyed this cinema was very dark here and hard to light. So here's a few photo and some history...

The ABC Cinema is Grade II listed. It rounds the corner of Lime Street and Elliot Street and is one of the first buildings visitors see when leaving Leaving Lime Street Station. ABC acquired the building in 1930 and it opened a year later to become known as one of the finest cinemas of that era.

The six storey exterior was designed by A. E. Shannon and has very little decoration other than motifs over the entrance. Despite this, the building remains a very distinct feature on Lime Street. The building is listed for the grand interior, which is said to remain one of the designers - William R. Glen's - best.*

The cinema was renamed ABC Cinema in February 1971 and survived intact until 1982 when it was converted to three screens; the additional two mini cinemas were installed under the balcony. It was re-named Cannon in 1986 and remained so until closure in 1998. A building that many in the city remember using, The Forum finally closed its doors on the 28th of January 1998. It remains unused. * *


----------



## mookster (Mar 27, 2016)

Interesting that the spray markings 'level 1' 'level 2' etc have been painted over in white...


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2016)

That's not in bad Nick, well photographed, Thanks


----------



## mtc3154 (Mar 27, 2016)

Really interesting.What a waste of such a lovely building.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 27, 2016)

That place is in not too bad condition, but was there a organ?


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 27, 2016)

Sweet mate, good set of pics


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 28, 2016)

Really like this, great photos.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow I'd love to have a look around here myself! Excellent photos and great find Lavino


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2016)

That's a stunner that is!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 28, 2016)

Sadly I fear that the terms of the Listing may well mean that the interior will just continue to rot and decay. Done to keep the space and decor intact - unlike many other beautiful 1930's cinema interiors that have just disappeared over the last 40 years, However; just how does one make this building earn its substantial upkeep in the 21stC?

I knew this place very well between 1962 and 1965 - a good place to keep warm and escape the Mersey Smogs, whilst waiting for the last train out of Lime Street. As to HJ's query re Wurlitzer - one is shown on the original plans, but it never 'Rose Up' when I was a patron during my 3 years in Liverpool. I have also heard it stated that a well known collector of cinema organs actually has this specific organ in his collection and whilst I know of some that have been saved or preserved in playing condition, the Liverpool item is not in that list.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beautiful interior! It seems to have survived quite well.Great images and history.


----------



## Lavino (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for comments everyone..


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow incredible! Thanks man


----------



## ItsTom1 (May 23, 2016)

Great photos. Planning on going here myself


----------



## crazyjon (Jun 7, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That place is in not too bad condition, but was there a organ?



Cant imagine it would that would of been the first thing to go when it was converted downstairs in the 80's


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful stuff! Lovely set of photos too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Jul 7, 2016)

Excellent shots. They really does look in rather great condition.


----------



## madorganplayer (Feb 14, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That place is in not too bad condition, but was there a organ?


Hugh,the Forum had a 3-12 Compton.Originally it was a french console but then converted with adding an illuminated surround.The arrival of Cinemascope nessecitated the removal of the console by Comptons.It never went back.At one point the ABC touring Hammond was on the lift.The pipework and all percussions were/are installed in chambers over the proscenium arch.I say are,as non of the parts have turned up in the preservation arena.And apparently the last Cheif there said he went up there and it was full of pipes ,Bells and drums.I believe access to the chambers is over the roof so maybe thats why none of the urban explorers have found anything.The Console lift is still there in the pit.


----------



## Roderick (Feb 15, 2021)

madorganplayer said:


> Hugh,the Forum had a 3-12 Compton.Originally it was a french console but then converted with adding an illuminated surround.The arrival of Cinemascope nessecitated the removal of the console by Comptons.It never went back.At one point the ABC touring Hammond was on the lift.The pipework and all percussions were/are installed in chambers over the proscenium arch.I say are,as non of the parts have turned up in the preservation arena.And apparently the last Cheif there said he went up there and it was full of pipes ,Bells and drums.I believe access to the chambers is over the roof so maybe thats why none of the urban explorers have found anything.The Console lift is still there in the pit.


This is exactly why I love the site so much. It's just amazing how often somebody with real in depth knowledge and/or experience of an explore site (or it's features) pops up and shares something unexpected and fascinating bringing a place back to life. Great contribution!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 15, 2021)

This place is an absolute wreck now sadly


----------

